# Do you Fast Food?



## 97guns (Oct 9, 2018)

I really never eat fast food but do occasionally want a burger, actually just ate a Burger King burger at an airport last month and ran across these coupons on eBay for any free burger combo, got 6 coupons for $9. The seller said he ordered a double whopper combo with the large upgrade and paid nothing with the coupon, no expiration date, it’s a heck of a deal if they get accepted, works out to $1.50 for a combo meal, if not I’ll get a refund through the credit card.

Just wondering if you like fast food, I saw the same coupons for Arby’s,  I know several people that don’t cook and eat fast food every day


----------



## caseydog (Oct 9, 2018)

The only fast food I eat intentionally is _Whataburger_. It is a Texas chain. I get a craving for a _Whataburger_ and fries from time to time. To people in Texas, a _Whataburger_ is like _In-N-Out Burger_ is to people in California... but a _Whataburger_ is *WAY* better. 

Otherwise, fast food is just that -- something I can eat fast when I don't have time to eat decent food. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2018)

We like Popeye's. We don't go to McDonalds or Burger King unless our grandson insists. We get sandwiches at Panera but I don't consider that fast food.


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2018)

About 5 years ago DH and I went to a movie, then stopped at burger king and ordered HOT fries. The lady there cooked them and brought a huge order pipping hot. They were the best I'd had in years.


The last food I've eaten from any restaurant was take out chinese food my son brought me for my birthday in February.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 9, 2018)

Does coffee from McDonald's count?  That's the only thing we buy at McD's, and only if we're on the road and have run out of our own home-brewed. The rare occasions we venture into a fast food place is when we travel. Our number one choice is always Chick-fil-a. We find their food fresh and the front-end staff efficient and friendly.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 9, 2018)

Well you know I fast food.  Just the LTO items


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 9, 2018)

I get a craving for Arby’s beef and cheddar sandwich about once every six months. Arby’s also makes a gyro that’s not terrible.

KFC Original recipe chicken is an easy and tasty meal. It’s pretty much the only menu item I’ll order. Mark likes the crunchy recipe, but it’s too bland for me. Unbelievable, but I’ve never had Church’s or Popeye’s.

We have two really excellent sandwich franchises here in Vegas. Capriotti’s and Port-o-Subs. Oh, and Earl of Sandwich. And there is, believe it or not, fast food lobster! Two different chains, both rather pricey, but still fast food. I haven’t tried either, as my current financial situation doesn’t include $16 lobster rolls or $10 lobster bisque ($7 for a Dixie bathroom sized “cup”).

Of course, pizza. Pizza pizza pizza! Not from the big three; from local pizza joints.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 9, 2018)

_Popeye's_ makes good chicken. I always get the spicy chicken, and like their chicken po-boy. 

But, the best thing at _Popeye's_ is the Red Beans and Rice. 

_KFC_ chicken strips with a side of mashed potatoes and gravy is an occasional lunch. I like to dip the chicken strips in the taters and gravy. 

Whenever I get a craving for an overpriced, mediocre chicken sandwich with a side of waffle-cardboard, I head to _Chic-Fil-A_. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 9, 2018)

I'll do any of them under the right circumstances.  I like Sonic burgers with Tots, and I first discovered Burger King in 1970 when I was in the Army stationed at Ft. Carson CO.  We didn't have any of the chains where I lived in Great Falls, Montana then, not even Mickey D's, so that seemed like a real treat to me.  Colorado Springs had McDonald's, Burger King, Burger Chef (nearly identical to Burger King, but they folded long ago), they were all right there when we left the post.

The lowly hamburger has always been my opium - I just can't resist them.  And avoidance is virtually impossible, since you can't drive anywhere without passing some chain.  Passing downwind of a Burger King's flame broiler is torture.


----------



## 97guns (Oct 9, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I'll do any of them under the right circumstances.  I like Sonic burgers with Tots, and I first discovered Burger King in 1970 when I was in the Army stationed at Ft. Carson CO.  We didn't have any of the chains where I lived in Great Falls, Montana then, not even Mickey D's, so that seemed like a real treat to me.  Colorado Springs had McDonald's, Burger King, Burger Chef (nearly identical to Burger King, but they folded long ago), they were all right there when we left the post.
> 
> The lowly hamburger has always been my opium - I just can't resist them.  And avoidance is virtually impossible, since you can't drive anywhere without passing some chain.  Passing downwind of a Burger King's flame broiler is torture.





Ha Ha, yes, bringing back memories for sure... I can also remember the first BK opening up in my city, my dad instantly fell in love with that giant Whopper, never before had a FF joint offered up such a huge burger and with all the veggies


----------



## caseydog (Oct 9, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I'll do any of them under the right circumstances.  I like Sonic burgers with Tots, and I first discovered Burger King in 1970 when I was in the Army stationed at Ft. Carson CO.  We didn't have any of the chains where I lived in Great Falls, Montana then, not even Mickey D's, so that seemed like a real treat to me.  Colorado Springs had McDonald's, Burger King, Burger Chef (nearly identical to Burger King, but they folded long ago), they were all right there when we left the post.
> 
> The lowly hamburger has always been my opium - I just can't resist them.  And avoidance is virtually impossible, since you can't drive anywhere without passing some chain.  Passing downwind of a Burger King's flame broiler is torture.



_Sonic_ burgers are very similar to _Whataburger_ burgers. Spend so much time at home (where my office is), I sometimes go to the local mall and have a _Sonic_ cheeseburger and tots, and do some mall-walking/window-shopping/people-watching. There is an _Apple Store_ and a _Williams-Sonoma_ there, where I have some eye-candy for dessert.  

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 9, 2018)

Very rarely..I have eaten from most places available in Canada over the years, so I know what it tastes like..I do like Popeye's but there isn't one around here so I haven't had that in a few years..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2018)

If I can at all help it, 
*NO!
*
When we travel, it's mostly car trips,
so I always have a cooler handy with
all sorts of snacks, sandwich makings,
and at least one-three homemade meals that
are re-heatable in a hotel micro for our supper.

Lunches, for the most part, are picnics, either at
rest stops, which can be very beautiful, also National Parks are the BEST, 
or if we're in a larger city, I make up a list of restaurants
in the area that we will be in.

Dinners are the same, either in the hotel, something easy that I brought so that we can relax after a long day of touring about
or a local restaurant, oh and we try to stay 
away from chain restaurants as much as possible, we really don't care for them.

We travel self-contained as I like to say.
Our car is packed with all of the essentials, 
Paper goods/plastic cutlery, etc
A loaf of bread
Crackers
Cookies
Candies
Nuts
Olives, Cheeses and Salami
Sliced Lunchmeats
Fruits
Water
Wine/Wine Glass---non breakable of course
Coffee/Creamer/Sugar/Cups
Individual packaged condiments/salad dressings/mayo/mustard/Aloha Shoyu 
A sharp Knife and flexible cutting board
along with a small container of dish soap to clean up.

… and when necessary we stop at supermarkets to re-supply.
I keep an old milk crate in the back of the car with all of our
stuff in it, contained so I can easily find it and whip up a meal,
anywhere.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2018)

Hardly ever.  Once in a while we'll grab an In 'N Out burger when I go down to visit my daughter and her family in the city.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2018)

Thinking. We have a decent Hardee's close by, and I like their mushroom-swiss and little thick burgers. We also have a Culver's and an Arby's that serve decent fast food. I don't eat fast food very often.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2018)

Does it bother anyone else that the verb to be is missing, or that fast is already both a noun and verb?

Are we really talking about Fast Food as a neologism?


----------



## caseydog (Oct 10, 2018)

Okay, is "quickly prepared food" better? 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Oct 10, 2018)

Ffs.

Do you *eat* fast food. *+*

Do you fast --- food.

Yes, when I fast.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 10, 2018)

How about this... If I toss a Big Mac out of my car window at 60MPH, and it hit your open mouth, would you be eating "fast food?" I guarantee you wouldn't be fasting.

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 10, 2018)

Almost every day.  I get the Ham, Egg and Cheese Crossainwich at Burger King, 2 for $4 for breakfast.  Toss out the bread and eat the rest while I am getting my To Do list ready for the day.  Occasional Tuna sub from Subway...get all the veggies and the tuna, toss the bread, it's a salad that way. Rarely a Bacon Double Cheeseburger from Burger King, toss the bread.  Otherwise, I eat at the local diners.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 10, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Almost every day.  I get the Ham, Egg and Cheese Crossainwich at Burger King, 2 for $4 for breakfast.  Toss out the bread and eat the rest while I am getting my To Do list ready for the day.  Occasional Tuna sub from Subway...get all the veggies and the tuna, toss the bread, it's a salad that way. Rarely a Bacon Double Cheeseburger from Burger King, toss the bread.  Otherwise, I eat at the local diners.


 Not the same places, foods, etc., but we seem to be heading in the same direction..


Ross


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 10, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Almost every day.  I get the Ham, Egg and Cheese Crossainwich at Burger King, 2 for $4 for breakfast.  Toss out the bread and eat the rest while I am getting my To Do list ready for the day.  Occasional Tuna sub from Subway...get all the veggies and the tuna, toss the bread, it's a salad that way. Rarely a Bacon Double Cheeseburger from Burger King, toss the bread.  Otherwise, I eat at the local diners.


I don’t have it every day, or even every week, but I do kinda like Mickey D’s Sausage and egg breakfast burrito. They’re kinda small, so two is a great morning snack in the car on days I work. They’re a bit bland, too, so make sure to get a couple of salsa packets. And I order it with extra cheese (I order _everything_ with extra cheese!).


----------



## roadfix (Oct 10, 2018)

I usually only eat what someone brought home or their leftover fast food, often Chinese or pizza, and sometimes, cold fries.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 10, 2018)

I was going to say "NO!" very loudly but then I remembered I'm having a chilled pasta dish I picked up in the shop yesterday (_slinks away with head bowed in shame_). 

To be fair I knew I'd be in a hurry tonight and the freezer is a bit low on my home-made convenience foods.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2018)

Since I am not supposed to eat soy, I don't eat burgers out. Almost everywhere adds soy to their burger meat. We often order from Mr. Falafel, Thai Express, and a Greek place. Those are quite good and I think they qualify as fast food. I avoid most other fast food, but, as others have said, I do eat at some when stuck.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I haven’t tried either, as my current financial situation doesn’t include $16 lobster rolls or $10 lobster bisque ($7 for a Dixie bathroom sized “cup”).



Lobster rolls are twice as expensive here, but they are fresh and local and generally pretty large

They are NOT fast food


----------



## buckytom (Oct 10, 2018)

caseydog said:


> How about this... If I toss a Big Mac out of my car window at 60MPH, and it hit your open mouth, would you be eating "fast food?" I guarantee you wouldn't be fasting.
> 
> CD



It's an impossible projection but I understand your error.  Since I'm not from the South Jersey/Philly area, where people walk around breathing through their open mouths and dragging their knuckles, I can see where you thought it was a possibility.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 11, 2018)

I  take fast food home if it's not too far away a drive. It usually is.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 13, 2018)

Pretty much daily.  Twice or all three meals other days.

We are so busy this time of year, get home late and don't enjoy cooking at 8 or 9 at night.  

Same in the morning though  I do try and throw a couple English muffins in the toaster though.  Sometimes I just eat them dry or maybe throw a peice of ham on.

Love the BK croisanwiches.  Ham as well.  Though, I eat the bread.  Yumm.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2018)

Interesting thread.


In the era in which I grew up, there really weren't any fast food places.  There was an occasional Dairy Queen, but not near us.


Having said this, I/we (my siblings, etc.) didn't end up with any need for fast food.


As a result,  I didn't gravitate toward fast food.  Even when my children were small, a real "treat" was a minimal meal at Roy Rogers (now gone).


Glenn and I aren't fast food folks.  He's essentially the same age as I am and he grew up under the same economic circumstances.


When we DO "fast food," our choice is Hardee's, which is rare.  Another factor for us is that we live in an extremely rural area and the nearest fast food or restaurants are about 30 to 45 minutes away.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2018)

Katie H said:


> .
> 
> 
> When we *DO* "fast food," .




Thank you.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 14, 2018)

Some drive thru fast food burger places  scare me now, haha. They advertise a new burger every 6 months. They have to come up with something new or heads roll.

I just wonder if the cooks who prepare them can keep up.  Make them as tasty looking as they do on tv.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 14, 2018)

If I want truly tasty, I go to a local cafe.  However, if I want food that at least resembles tasty, I do fast food.  That is quite often, as it fits the bill and keeps me going.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 14, 2018)

It all about sexy buns.  It's proprietary. You can buy same, in quantity.  The store shelf ones are bunk.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 14, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Some drive thru fast food burger places  scare me now, haha. They advertise a new burger every 6 months. They have to come up with something new or heads roll.
> 
> I just wonder if the cooks who prepare them can keep up.  *Make them as tasty looking as they do on tv.*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx1IvvLuuEI

CD


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2018)

I eat fast food maybe once or twice a month, usually jyst to grab something quick when time is short. Halal carts in NYC, Burger King, or a local deli at home are the usual haunts. But the whole idea is to be quick AND cheap. I can spend just a buck or three more, and just a few minutes more and get a better meal at a diner or restaurant takeout.

Also, I understand the "tasty" or "treat" part of the equation as there are many specialty hot dog places in New Jersey. I even crave a Sonic Chicago dog now and again.

Hey, so, is pizza a fast food item? You can get a slice in a minute, or a pie in 8.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 15, 2018)

caseydog said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx1IvvLuuEI
> 
> CD



I think that in part it depends on who is doing the assembly.  I've had Quarter Pounders from McDonald's that look just like the one on the left.  They don't gets squished down as much as some fast food burgers do because they are delivered in a box instead of just wrapped in paper.  However, I don't expect perfect presentation when I do fast food, so I'm rarely disappointed.

The place where the appearance seems to be most at odds with the commercials is Taco Bell.  The difference between TV and reality is far more marked, and I really think that most of what they offer comes in a lot of different shapes, but it all pretty much tastes the same.  From taco to burrito to the various takes on both staples, the same general flavor seems to carry through no matter how much they try to change the appearance.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 15, 2018)

I remember going to Taco Bell in ~1964-1967. Mexican food was virtually unheard of in the part of the San Fernando Valley (Southern California) where I lived. It must have been one of the very early Taco Bells. I thought tacos were fabulous. I would have one on the way home from school every once in a while. I suspect they actually were better back then. It would have been located in Chatsworth or Canoga Park.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 15, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I think that in part it depends on who is doing the assembly.  I've had Quarter Pounders from McDonald's that look just like the one on the left.  They don't gets squished down as much as some fast food burgers do because they are delivered in a box instead of just wrapped in paper.  However, I don't expect perfect presentation when I do fast food, so I'm rarely disappointed.
> 
> *The place where the appearance seems to be most at odds with the commercials is Taco Bell.*  The difference between TV and reality is far more marked, and I really think that most of what they offer comes in a lot of different shapes, but it all pretty much tastes the same.  From taco to burrito to the various takes on both staples, the same general flavor seems to carry through no matter how much they try to change the appearance.


 Absolutely... The TB commercials turn me off of many of their products, for that reason..
Actually, I only drop in once in a while, when a taco craving hits.. Happened last week and I was not disappointed.. Something about the flavor of their simple taco I like..


I tend to believe that most all food commercials show foods items as they wish they would look when served but, seldom are..


Ross



Ross


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2018)

I've had Taco Bell twice in my life. The first time was 20 years ago. I vowed to never try it again.

Apparently, it takes me about 20 years to re-do my vows. 
Never again.


----------



## jd_1138 (Oct 15, 2018)

I sometimes eat at Burger King.  Like once every 2 weeks.  I like the Eggnormous Breakfast Burrito.

Last time I went, I donated a dollar to their scholarship program and got a coupon book for 6 free items -- 2 ice cream cones, 2 fries, 2 slushie type drinks.  Great deal for a buck.  I think it's one per visit.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 15, 2018)

Tacobell is the worst as far as consistency.  The one local here just kind of mooshes everything together.  

A bit up the freeway, they make it look like the commercials.  Huge difference.

I've also been in TBs that you were lucky if you ordered a bean burritos it didn't end up as a potato burrito.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 15, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> Tacobell is the worst as far as consistency.  The one local here just kind of mooshes everything together.
> 
> A bit up the freeway, they make it look like the commercials.  Huge difference.
> 
> I've also been in TBs that you were lucky if you ordered a bean burritos it didn't end up as a potato burrito.



I think _Taco Bueno_ is much better than _Taco Bell_. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Oct 16, 2018)

A "Chicken Charlies" restaurant  is opening up near me, never had it. They specialize in all kinds of deep fried food like you see at county fairs (fried Oreos, fried everything).


----------



## 97guns (Nov 11, 2018)

I’m actually waiting for this Tuesday, I discovered a Tuesday special at my local KFC for $2.19 you get 2 pieces of chicken, corn on the cob and a biscuit. On mondays at another location you get 2 pieces, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and a biscuit for $2.99


----------



## roadfix (Nov 11, 2018)

This is my fast food I picked a few minutes ago on my way to work.   I'm having them right now for breakfast at my desk.  Rock.


----------

